# Custom Cherubim Bicycle



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Love this creation.


----------



## bricycle

Now that is kool......


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Here are more customs.

http://www.dirtragmag.com/webrag/nahbs-bike-pr0n-day-2


----------



## rustjunkie

Looks great, but...OUCH!


----------



## bricycle

Some neat designs there.


----------



## Romance1984

Keating boys project
genting princess casino


----------



## jimbo53

A work of art-The flow is so cool-more pictures??


----------



## bioteach

So Good



genting princess casino


----------



## bioteach

Cyclists love to play.


genting princess casino


----------



## bikewhorder

Wow, I thought I'd seen it all.  That's inspiring


----------



## momo608

Nice! it actually looks strong and ridable. Most customs fall far short of these basic necessities.


----------



## DoggieDodaac

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Love this creation.
> 
> View attachment 548331
> 
> View attachment 548332
> 
> View attachment 548333



Want want want want want. Wonderful. No other words. 

DC


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou

Wow that’s a very bike.


----------

